# Rewinding HO Slot Car Armatures



## Aero57 (Mar 5, 2013)

Where would one find new parts for Tyco armatures like blanks and comms. What is the difference between a spud and a standard stock arm. What I think is a spud is solid one piece and the other is laminated. 

Thanks for any help you can give me,

Chuck


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

a stock arm is wound normally by a large factory like Mitsubishi.
the wire is about 39guage

a spud (or other aftermarketarm) is normally a custom wind.
normally using wire from 37 to 31 guage.

the basically the lower the number the lower the OHMs(resistance)

I would on avg, a stock arm is about 6.2+ ohms
custom arm may be 4ohm down to .2 or .3ohms

drag car use the real low ohms like a 31 guage
6 mag neo car are around 33 guage
then the poly mod car today using bonded mags are 35 to 37 guage

you can see car classification for circle racing at hopra.net and click on the rule book


----------

